# Does this look like Bloat? Or are they just FAT?



## garumike (May 11, 2011)

I was curious if this looks like bloat to you guys? The left side of the buck feels firm and the right side feels like a big squishy "bubble". I know the previous owner fed them lots of grain. Do pygmies all have bellies like this? What would be a good solution? Right now I'm just feeding hay. Thank you for your help. The images can be seen at the links below.

My Pygmy Doe

__
https://flic.kr/p/5711683640


__
https://flic.kr/p/5711683754

My Pygmy Buck

__
https://flic.kr/p/5711680340


__
https://flic.kr/p/5711119147


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Do they have access to baking soda? If not give them some now. 

I don't have pygmies so Im not really sure but it doesn't look normal to me. 
How long have they looked like this?
Are they acting normal? Temps? Hows the poop?


----------



## garumike (May 11, 2011)

Gifted to me (long story) so not sure how long its been like this... They seem to be fine though... maybe a little lethargic? But they play with each other... butting heads etc.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...it's not bloat. Your doe looks like my 11 year old nigerian/pygmy cross doe thats had 6 kiddings...3 sets of triplets, 1 set of twins and 2 with singles....her belly ligaments are stretched or "sprung".
Your buck looks to be long in body, the poochy look to the right side could be from being too overweight at one point then losing weight.
Have they been checked for worms recently? Sometimes an overload can cause the body to look thin while making the belly look large


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There bellies do seem a little bloaty....not bad though...

What kind of hay are you feeding them? If it is hot hay....they will bloat... or if they have access to a lush green spring pasture... they will also bloat...

Maybe get a fecal done on them.... just in case .... get it for worms and cocci ..

I agree on the baking soda....


----------

